# What's Your Blues Name?



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Heard this on the radio during the special for The Who's new album. (It ain't The Who if there is no Keith or John IMHO)
Greg Allman wanted to know Pete's 'Blues Name' and to get that you use your first pet's name for your first name and the name of the street you first remember living on as your last name.

Mine's "Bonnie Byron", that actually sounds like a stage name, I just might use that!

Michelle


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Folowing that criteria mine would be "Bugle Palace"


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oreo Emmett?


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Spike Rose...

I've heard this process develops your stage name for other things...like, adult movie roles.:tongue:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Heidi Bridge ..... :frown: I don't think it really suits me.... Heidi as my first name


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Gideon Lorrie... hmmmm


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Mine would be Budgie 7th .... :confused-smiley-010


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fluffy Quebec



Yeah now there's a name that will command respect.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rex Degeer

There are definately worst, right Fluffy? :wave:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Mickey Union


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Rex Degeer
> 
> There are definately worst, right Fluffy? :wave:


Rex Degeer sounds more like your porn name!


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bijou Marie-Victorin

I have the worst by a long shot .


----------



## Kamilla Go-Go (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine would be Bigoudi Manicouagan... that rocks hard. :rockon2:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lucky Beacon.


However the criteria (sent to me by a friend) I've used in the past is ,
an affliction, a fruit or vegetable and a former US President.
ie. Lame Turnip Carter 

p.s. I would recommend that you don't use Limp Banana for the first two.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Betty Quarry...that sucks...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Peter Bamforth. (Peter was a budgie we had when I was about 3)

After the move to Canada it would be "Fuzz Regal" :banana:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Wild Bill"*

I've been Wild Bill for nigh on to 40 years now. Ever since I learned to like my bacon crisp, and fryin' in da pan!


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Flipper 25th St. I was very young and wanted a dolphin. Yeah in the middle of Saskatchewan, a dolphin. Anyone got an aquarium.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Fluffy Quebec
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah now there's a name that will command respect.



lol
i got tumble diamondview... weak..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Rex Degeer
> 
> There are definately worst, right Fluffy? :wave:




Take it fluffy!!!??/:confused-smiley-010 

Could have been worse. My second pet was named Ginger.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Take it fluffy!!!??/:confused-smiley-010
> 
> Could have been worse. My second pet was named Ginger.


i had a cat named ginger too.. but my parents had it before i was born, so i dont call it mine.


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Mine would be "Tippy Donovan" . Sounds like an alcoholic folk singer... could be worse I guess.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Heard this on the radio during the special for The Who's new album. (It ain't The Who if there is no Keith or John IMHO)
> Greg Allman wanted to know Pete's 'Blues Name' and to get that you use your first pet's name for your first name and the name of the street you first remember living on as your last name.
> 
> Mine's "Bonnie Byron", that actually sounds like a stage name, I just might use that!
> ...


...tuffy highway nine. not great.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Ti-Bull Caron...

I've got the blues baby


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Roderick Heale

hmmmm......
no blues in there I fear.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Luigi Vine

meh.

I like it better with the name of the street we lived on when I was born - 
Luigi Brighton

A little better, but not much.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Shady Winter....sounds like a good band name.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Mazi Ustanichka

I ain't from around these parts..


----------

